# Factory renewed vs New Romeo



## ninjagator (Aug 10, 2003)

For a Romeo Plus
Everything calculated at 24 months of service

Factory renewed is $100 + (20/mo x 24 months) *Total $580*
New is $325 + (15/mo x 24) *Total $682* 
-or- New is $325 + (150/Year x 2) *Total $625*

Lifetime is New $325 + $400 or $500 for lifetime. *Total of $725 or $825*

I am currently paying $15 for comcast's horrible X1 DVR

Of course I would love to get a new with lifetime but that is a lot of $$ to lay out for me right now. So here is the question. Since lifetime is out of the question any reason I should not get the Refurbished unit. They have the $50 repair cost if it ever breaks.

Thanx for your opinion.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Cost recovery on a TiVo is generally calculated at 3 years - I realize the commitment is two.

You need to also consider residual value - the lifetime service has significant residual value:

Resale value on a Premiere 2 tuner with lifetime ($300)
Resale value on a Premiere 2 tuner w/o lifetime ($25 - if you can find a buyer)


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

If you can afford the lifetime, get the lifetime. If it helps, you can get a Roamio Plus with lifetime for $600 by using a code you can buy on ebay for around $30.

If you can't afford lifetime, then I would go for the factory renewed deal. You'll save $100 over the course of 2 years, and at the end of the 2 years your monthly payments will drop down to the normal monthly price.


----------



## ninjagator (Aug 10, 2003)

Yea The lifetime is not an option right now. I got rid of DriecTV last December and got cable to get a Romeo. The cost of entry has kept me with a Comcast X1 for the year which after 6 months was $15/month.

*I was looking to see what people thought of the refurbished unit taking into acct the $50 replacement price from Tivo.*

Resale value is meaningless to me. I would never sell it.


----------



## johnner1999 (Oct 26, 2002)

ninjagator said:


> Yea The lifetime is not an option right now. I got rid of DriecTV last December and got cable to get a Romeo. The cost of entry has kept me with a Comcast X1 for the year which after 6 months was $15/month.
> 
> *I was looking to see what people thought of the refurbished unit taking into acct the $50 replacement price from Tivo.*
> 
> Resale value is meaningless to me. I would never sell it.


im actually on the fence to pickup a $99 down $19.99 x 2 years deal as well. Along with a Mini.

not that this help you any  just wanted to say it appears like a good value with out tying up a large sum of money. TiVo customer service has always been amazing in the past


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

tarheelblue32 said:


> If you can afford the lifetime, get the lifetime. If it helps, you can get a Roamio Plus with lifetime for $600 by using a code you can buy on ebay for around $30.
> 
> If you can't afford lifetime, then I would go for the factory renewed deal. You'll save $100 over the course of 2 years, and at the end of the 2 years your monthly payments will drop down to the normal monthly price.


He would have to call TiVo and request the reduction in monthly fees after the 2 years. TiVo will not automatically lower the monthly fees at the end of the 2 years.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

ninjagator said:


> Yea The lifetime is not an option right now. I got rid of DriecTV last December and got cable to get a Romeo. The cost of entry has kept me with a Comcast X1 for the year which after 6 months was $15/month.
> 
> I was looking to see what people thought of the refurbished unit taking into acct the $50 replacement price from Tivo.
> 
> *Resale value is meaningless to me. I would never sell it.*


You say that now, but you may change your mind down the road assuming you want to upgrade or some other factor intervenes. Having this option regarding residual value just makes your acquisition costs more affordable.

Besides, if you keep your new TiVo for at least 2-1/2 years you will have saved money over the monthly/yearly subscription plan, and with each succeeding month your savings will increase. For someone like you who fully intends to purchase for the long term, PLS is the eminently more economical choice.

OTOH, if you have absolutely ruled out PLS, then you have to accommodate yourself to spending more for the same product/service. It then becomes a choice between the least undesirable option. Think of it in terms of renting any consumer product (furniture, TV, etc.): Over the medium to long term, you will almost always pay more for the rental than if you purchase outright. And not only will you have spent more, but you will have no equity in the product (for the TiVo, this relates to the service component).


----------

